# Does anyone suffer from facial discoloration?



## Sisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey beauties!

Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration, especially in the mouth area?

I have so many dark blots and dots and stripes around the mouth area and really don't know what to do against or how to cover them.
I tried concealer and it was a crap, the discolorations seemed to be more conspicuous than before.
Then I tried camouflage, and yeh, it covered but it didn't stay verly long.

It looks so ugly :-(

Do you have any idea to  cover it effectfully or to brighten those discolorations anyways?

big hug
Sisa


----------



## AmandDUR (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration?*

check out mandelic acid. very gentle, works wonders for discoloration and break outs.


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration?*

Have you tried AHA/BHA's before?  If not, pick up an at-home chemical peel kit from the drugstore and give it a go.  It's best to start out with the weaker solutions they offer, before you jump headlong into the stronger stuff.

I'm currently clearing up my forehead that's riddled with hyperpigmented spots with weekly 40% lactic acid peels.  It's annoying as all get out.  I don't have patience for the shedding skin, but that's the price you pay.

Good luck!


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration?*

I've got it too and it sucks, i have dark spots on each side of my mouth and some discoloration on my chin and cheeks. What i started to do was using a skin whitening cream on those areas and it has helped to even out those areas to look like the rest of my skin. Before that I had tried mederma and all other products to help even my skin out and this was the only one that worked.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration?*

I had the exact same problem, around my mouth area, and i tried sooooo many things from DDF, Dermalogica, Clinique to drugstore skincare, the only thing that worked for me is... NARS brightening serum. I was so desperate before finding this... it takes about a month/ a month and a half to work but now my skin is so even that i don't need to wear concealer/foundation anymore!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration?*

If you have health insurance, I highly recommend a retinoid like retin A or tazorac for this issue.  There are also items on skincarerx.com that are specifically for this.  I like the Glytone Fading Lotion, which has 2% Hydroquinone and Glycolic acid.  Love that stuff. 
If you use the code MUA20, you get 20% off.


----------



## ambodidi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration?*

I'd think most of us have pigmentation issues
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
I have a little pigmentation around the mouth and little spots on the forehead where I had pimples once. I've found hydroquinone and retinol have helped a little. I'd like to try mandelic acid.


----------



## Sisa (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration?*

Hey,

thanks for your answers.
I bought a sun protect stick for my discolorations so that they won't increase as much.
Next I'll be trying to get some mandelic acid... if it isn't too expensive (oh, dear money)


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sisa* 

 
_Hey,

thanks for your answers.
I bought a sun protect stick for my discolorations so that they won't increase as much.
Next I'll be trying to get some mandelic acid... if it isn't too expensive (oh, dear money)_

 
Good luck then!
I really hope your problem will be solved, i know how annoying discoloration can be!


----------



## MAHALO (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration?*

I have uneven skintone on my cheeks which is the result of multiple bad sunburns. The uneveness has improved noticably after using NCN PRO Pumpkin Peel weekly for 8 consecutive weeks. I've stopped using the product now because I am out in strong sun daily but will continue my weekly application in the Fall. PRO Pumpkin Peel contains Glycolic, Lactic, Salicylic and fruit acids with pumpkin.

I followed the directions very carefully and did not experience any problems using this product.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration?*

you could also try using black soap i.e Dudu Osun


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmandDUR* 

 
_check out mandelic acid. very gentle, works wonders for discoloration and break outs._

 
What is mandelic acid? Where do you buy it? And how do you apply it?


----------



## thmochagirl (Aug 11, 2009)

First you need to check with your Derm to see if it is a case of hyperpigmentation, also make sure your not adding to the problems like shaving picking at the skin and please use a sun block or spf protection, woc sometimes dont think they need it. But how can you clear the problem my allowing sun rays to darken or cause more problems to the area. Another thing is when using creams use it on those areas only until it matches your whole face then use 2x a week as needed. I have used a tca peel which helped some but I countiue to use a good skincare routine as well as I use skinbright twice daily. I have notice my spots to lighten up.
Checkout beauty Gumbo blogspot!


----------



## Sashan (Aug 11, 2009)

I use Murad's Age Spot & Pigment Lightening Gel. It's hydrating and contains AHA's so has also smoothed out the lines on my forehead.  I apply it every night, all over my face, after toner and before moisturiser. It faded almost all of my dark spots after 2 months of use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Age Spots | Sun Spots | Murad Age Spot and Pigment Lightening Gel


----------



## doomkitteh (Aug 11, 2009)

I have dark spots around my mouth too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes me sad.


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

....


----------



## dsuser896 (Aug 11, 2009)

My friend was, the doctor told her to use a water filter in the shower and that seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## iCandy (Aug 12, 2009)

Um yea, this is normal for brown skin ( check the brownskin website ) I have a birth mark and on top of that I have darker chin/lower face.. 

I don't bother covering it... I do not wear foundation.. not even to cover up my birth mark.. I think women who try to cover up everylittle thing end up looking worse.. just rock a little power and have fresh, bright dewy skin and you will look 10x better than any foundation/paint

I use MAC mineral poweder if I'm feelign especially ambitious.. otherwise I do not use anything on my face and prefer clean skin.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iCandy* 

 
_Um yea, this is normal for brown skin ( check the brownskin website ) I have a birth mark and on top of that I have darker chin/lower face.. 

I don't bother covering it... I do not wear foundation.. not even to cover up my birth mark.. I think women who try to cover up everylittle thing end up looking worse.. just rock a little power and have fresh, bright dewy skin and you will look 10x better than any foundation/paint

I use MAC mineral poweder if I'm feelign especially ambitious.. otherwise I do not use anything on my face and prefer clean skin._

 
i'm sorry, but i find this response to be ridiculous.
i do agree with it being common for women of deeper skin tones to have dark spots just as redness or dark under-eyes are normal for fairer women, and that it IS impossible to cover every single imperfection.

however, i do not agree with the idea of, "well, you have dark spots. a lot of people do. deal with it. as a matter of fact, don't even TRY to cover it up." if it wasn't a cause for concern-- even strictly for vanity reasons-- there wouldn't be a myriad of products for the issue. you might be comfortable with the unevenness of your skintone, but not everyone is. maybe yours is even more passable than others. i know i only feel ok walking out the house without makeup to run to cvs or the gas station, but i just think my skin is way too splotchy to go without makeup at all. 

i don't know, but i think someone invented foundation, concealer, and skin evening products for a reason, and i am forever grateful, lol.

---

*to answer the OP's question*:
thanks for this post as i have the same issue too.

i know glycolic peels helped me out a lot back in high school, although the peeling for a week SUCKS (especially if you're in high school, lol). still, worth it in the end. my mom tells me to use Retin-A Micro, but she only has samples and i feel like they're not doing much for me. however, i see that a lot of people swear by it, so maybe you could try that. i'm thinking about seeing a derma on my own to get a full-sized product. i think it also helps with the general texture of the skin.

something else i haven't tried but my friend told me was highly recommended to her for her spots were Shisiedo skincare products.


----------



## AdrianUT (Aug 12, 2009)

I do. I have perioral dermatits on both sides of my mouth. Now it is barely noticable but at its worse it spread to mid cheek. It's like a mix between acne and eczema (I am eczema prone also). My derm reccommended I change my toothpaste and use gentle products and I use Azelex on the area for the inflammation and hyperpigmentation. I also have used Taz and Retin-A and it helps with the darkness for me but, it gets inflammed again and redarkens. It's really hard to cover as the area just looks grey I also use sunscreen every day and it helps with the darkness around my mouth and acne scars fading.


----------



## mevish (Aug 13, 2009)

I used to when I was very little, ever since I grew older all the discolouration faded now my skin is even toned.

For those with discolouration problems? I say grab yourself a bio-oil it works wonders for me espicially on the under arms I had a scar and it's almost disappered now


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 


_I do. I have perioral dermatits on both sides of my mouth. Now it is barely noticable but at its worse it spread to mid cheek. It's like a mix between acne and eczema (I am eczema prone also). My derm reccommended I change my toothpaste and use gentle products and I use Azelex on the area for the inflammation and hyperpigmentation. I also have used Taz and Retin-A and it helps with the darkness for me but, it gets inflammed again and redarkens. It's really hard to cover as the area just looks grey I also use sunscreen every day and it helps with the darkness around my mouth and acne scars fading._

 
  ...


----------



## AmandDUR (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone of you suffer from facial discoloration?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uabiola* 

 
_What is mandelic acid? Where do you buy it? And how do you apply it?_

 
heres some info:
Why Mandelic Acid...

and heres the one i use:
**Gow Mandelic (5%) Marine Serum / 1 oz

hope that helps some.


----------

